# أنواع السدود الترابية



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (19 يونيو 2010)

أنواع السدود الترابية

1-1 تعريف السد الترابي :
هو حاجز ترابي كتيمم يعترض المجرى المائي مشكلا" خلفه بحيرة كبيرة و لا شك أن السدود الترابية من أقدم أنواع السدود التي أقيمت من قبل الإنسان قبل عدة آلاف من السنين قبل الميلاد في كل من مصر و الهند و بيرو و غيرها.

1-2 تصنيف السدود الترابية

1-2-1 تصنيف السدود الترابية من حيث مادة الإنشاء:

1- سدود ترابية طبيعة :حوالي %50 و أكثر من حجم السد من التربة الغضارية ناعمة الحبيبات و التربة الرملية أو الحصوية الرملية .

2- سدود ركامية : يتألف القسم الأساسي من جسم السد من ترب زلطية حصوية خشنة أو فتات صخري و تحتوي على عنصر مضاد للرشح مقام من تربة غضارية أو الترب ناعمة الحبيبات ( سلت_ سلت غضاري_ غضار رملي ).

3- سدود حجرية : يتألف القسم الأكبر من ترب خشنة الحبيبات ( كتل حجرية) و العنصر المضاد للأرتشاح فيقام من مواد لا ترابية ( جدران حاجزة داخلية _ حواجز رقيقة ) و يمكن استخدام الفولاذ أو الرقائق البلاستيكية أو الخرسانة الإسفلتية أو العادية في بنائه .
لكافة هذه السدود مقطع عرضي على هيئة شبه منحرف مع خط محيطي مستقيم أو منكسر لميل الواجهتين الأمامية و الخلفية و إن ميل المنحدرات يعطى بالعلاقة التالية:
m=cotgα حيث α زاوية ميل المنحدر.

1-2-2 تصنيف السدود من حيث طريقة الإنشاء:

1- سدود ر دمية: تشيد بطريقة الردم على هيئة طبقات الواحدة تلو الأخرى و من ثم دحل كل طبقة ميكانيكيا" للوصول إلى الكثافة التصميمية .

2- السدود الترسيبية :يتم إنشاؤها بطريقة إهالة التربة في النهر ( التجريف الهيدروليكي) وذلك بنقل التربة بمساعدة الماء الموجه باستخدام مضخات خاصة لذلك إلى جسم السد .

3- سدود نصف ترسيبية : تنشأ النواة فقط بواسطة التجريف الهيدروليكي و ينشأ الباقي بطريقة الردم الجاف .

4- سدود تبنى بطريقة التفجير الموجه: تنشأ هذه السدود من الفتات الصخري الناتج من عمليات تفجير جوانب الموقع و شروط استخدام هذه الطريقة أن يكون الموقع ضيقا" و يقع في مناطق جبلية أي عمق الوادي أكبر من عرضه و من مساوىء هذا النوع من السدود بأنها النوع ذات نفودية كبيرة للماء.

1-2-3 تصنيف السدود من حيث ارتفاع السد :

1- سدود منخفضة الارتفاع H≤ 30m و تعتبر من الدرجة IV .

2- سدود متوسطة الارتفاع H≤75m >m 30 و تعتبر من الدرجة III .

3- سدود عالية H≤125m < 75m وتعتبر من الدرجة II .

4- سدود عالية جدا" H>125m وتعتبر من الدرجة I .

1-3 العوامل المؤثرة في تصميم السد :
تلعب خبرة المهندس المصمم دورا كبيرا في تصميم السد أكثر مما هو عليه الحال في أية منشأة هندسية أخرى. من العوامل المؤثرة في تصميم السد هي كميات مواد البناء ونوعها ومكان توفرها وأيضا مناخ منطقة موقع السد وشكل وحجم الوادي . أيضا الفترة الزمنية المتاحة لتنفيذ الأعمال وكذلك طبيعة وهدف السد.
الخطوات الأساسية في تصميم السد الترابي :

1- دراسة مفصلة لأساسات السد وأكتاف الوادي . وتقدير كميات مواد البناء المتوفرة على بعد معقول من موقع السد وتحديد خصائصها.

2- دراسة جميع الشروط التي يمكنها التأثير على تصميم السد

3- اقتراح أية تصاميم ممكنة مبدئيا

4- دراسة أمان واستقرار التصاميم المقترحة

5- تعديل التصاميم بهدف الوصول إلى متطلبات الاستقرار الدنيا

6- تنظيم كشوف تقديرية مفصلة بكلفة كل تصميم من التصاميم المقترحة

7- انتقاء التصميم الأمن من حيث الاقتصادية وأمان واستقرارمنحدراته وتأمين متطلبات التنفيذ
قد يتقرر إنشاء السد على مرحلتين أو أكثر وهذا مايؤثر بشكل ملحوظ على تصميم السد حيث يتم أولا إنشاء سد صغير قابل للتعلية في السنوات القادمة عندما تزداد الحاجة إلى تخزين أكبر من المياه وهذا مايستدعي تصميما أوليا يختلف إلى حد ما عن المشروع النهائي وخاصة بالنسبة لردميات جسم السد وأعمال المفيض

1-4 مكونات مواد الســـــــدود الترابية :

1-4-1 ـ السدود المتجانسة :
تبنى السدود الترابية المتجانسة كلياًأو كلياً تقريباً كما يدل عليها اسمها من مادة بناء واحدة ولا يستعمل هذا النوع من السدود إلا في السدود الصغيرة أو المتوسطة .
وتتألف السدود المتجانسة عادة من تربة كتيمة أو نصف نفوذه ، ولقد نفذت بعض السدود بنجاح من مواد نفوذه كالرمل أو خليط من البحص والرمل معاًكما حصل في سد المشروع الكهربائي على نهر
( ديسكوفزن ) .
المرشحات الخلفية (موشور الصرف ):
يجب تزويد كل سد متجانس يزيد ارتفاعه عن ( 8.7م ) بأحد نماذج المصرفات الخلفية التي تنفذ عادةً من مواد أكثر نفوذية من تربة الردميات وهدف هذه المرشحات :
ـ تخفيف الضغوط المسامية في منطقة الوجه الخلفي للسد بقصد زيادة أمان استقرار الردميات هناك ضد خطر الانزلاق .
ـ مراقبة الفواقد المائية والتحكم بها في حال وجودها في منطقة ما خلف السد وذلك عن طريق منع المياه الراشحة من جرف ونقل ذرات تربة الردميات الناعمة ( منع خطر الحت التراجعي ) .
يتعلق تصميم المرشحات الخلفية بشكل رئيسي بارتفاع السد وكلفة تنفيذ هذه المرشحات وبتوفر التربة النفوذ وبعامل رشح تربة الأساس .

1-4-2 ـ السدود ذات النواة الرقيقة (السدود الركامية ):
تعتبر السدود ذات النواة الرقيقة أفضل الحلول التصميمية في المواقع التي تتوفر فيها كميات كبيرة من مواد البناء النفوذة وكميات ضئيلة من التربة الناعمة وحتى في حال توفر كميات كبيرة من التربة الناعمة والخشنة على حد سواء يبقى السد ذو النواة الرقيقة الحل الأفضل لجملة الأسباب التالية :

أ ـ من المفروض أن تكون كلفة تنفيذ المتر المكعب الواحد من الردميات النفوذة أقل من كلفة تنفيذ نظيره من التربة الكتيمة المتوفرة .

ب ـ إن حجم الردميات الإجمالي في السد ذي النواة الرقيقة هو أصفر ما يكون عليه في كافة الأنواع الأخرى من السدود .

جـ ـ عندما لا تسمح ظروف المناخ في منطقة السد والمدة المتاحة لتنفيذ ة باستعمال كميات كبيرة من المواد الكتيمة .
ويمكن في هذا النوع من السدود أن تنفذ النواة مائلة نحو الوجه الأمامي أو أن تنفذ في الوسط كنواة مركزية . 
الأبعاد الدنيا للنواة : 
إن أهم العوامل المؤثرة على اختيار أبعاد النواة هي : 

1- الفواقد المائية المسموح بها .

2- الأبعاد الدنيا التي تقتضيها ظروف التنفيذ .

3- نوع مواد البناء المتوفرة لكل من النواة والأجسام الاستنادية .

4- تصميم المرشحات المقترحة .

5- المشاريع المشابهة المنفذة سابقاً .
ولما كانت مقاومة القص لمواد بناء النواة على العموم أصغر من مقاومة قص الردميات الأخرى في السد كان من المفضل من وجهة نظر أمان الاستقرار أن تكون أبعاد النواة أصغر ما يمكن ، وكذلك فإن النواة العريضة أكثر مقاومة لخطر الحت التراجعي . 
ولما كانت مقاومة الردميات المرصوصة لخطر الحت التراجعي المذكور تتعلق بالدرجة الأولى لمواصفات تربة الردميات نفسها وكان من المفهوم جدا ً أن تتعلق الأبعاد الدنيا المسموح بها في النواة الرقيقة بلدونة مواد البناء وتدرجها الحبي . 
ومن الآراء المقترحة من قبل كبار المهندسين حول أبعاد النواة :

1- إن النواة التي تتراوح عرضها بين ( 30 ـ 50 ) % من الضاغط المائي في بحيرة التخزين تؤدي واجبها بنجاح في عدد كبير من السدود المنفذة في ظروف مختلفة.

2-تعتبر النواة التي يتراوح عرضها بين(15-20)% من الضاغط المائي رقيقة وتقوم بواجبها في معظم الظروف ، إذا كانت محاطة بالمرشحات المناسبة .
أبعاد العنصر المانع للرشح (نواة - شاشة) وفق الكود الروسي :سماكة النواة المركزية من الأسفل تنحصر بالقيمة (0,3 - 0,5) HD .
سماكة النواة المائلة من الأسفل هي (0,2 - 0,4) HD .
سماكة الشاشة (0,1 - 0,3) HD .
حيث HD : ارتفاع جسم السد .
القيم الكبيرة تتوافق مع السدود العالية .

1-4-3 النواة المركزية والنواة المائلة في السدود الترابية :

1-4-3 مميزات النواة المركزية -والمائلة:

1 ـ تضمن النواة المركزية الاتصال الجيد على طول سطح التماس بين ردميات النواة وتربة الأساس بسبب الضغوط العالية الموجودة هناك وبالتالي تقلص إمكانية الرشح على طول سطح التماس المذكور .

2 ـ عرض النواة المركزية يزيد قليلا عن سماكة النواة المائلة من أجل نفس الحجم في الردميات حيث أن هناك فرق بسيط بين حجم ردميات السد ذي النواة المركزية والسد ذي النواة المائلة . بينما يكون ميل الوجه الخلفي في السد الأول اصغر من ميل الوجه الخلفي في السد الثاني بحيث يصبح إجمالي الردميات في كليهما متساوياً تقريباً .
أما الحسنة الرئيسية للنواة المائلة فتكمن في إمكانية تنفيذ الردميات للقسم الخلفي من جسم السد أولاً وهذا من أهم المميزات في المناطق الرطبة التي يكون فيها الفصل الجاف اللازم لتنفيذ الردميات الترابية الكتيمة قصيراً جداً كما أنه يمكن تنفيذ أعمال حقن الأساسات في السد ذي النواة المائلة خلال فترة تنفيذ الردميات .
من مميزات النواة المائلة أيضاًإمكانية تصميم المرشحات بسماكة أقل وكذلك سهولة تنفيذ هذه المرشحات بين النواة وردميات المناطق الأمامية والخلفية النفوذة من جسم السد بالمقارنة مع المرشحات المحيطة بالنواة المركزية .
من مساوئ النواة المائلة ,أن مكان سطح التماس بين النواة وأساس السد يتعلق بعمق حفريات الأساس وبالتالي فإن سطح التماس هذا ينتقل باتجاه الوجه الأمامي كلما كانت حفريات الأساس أعمق .




الموضوع للأمانة منقول
​


----------



## لهون جاف (19 يونيو 2010)

مشكككككككككككككككور


----------



## al safera (5 يناير 2011)

ممكن خطوات رسم شبكة الجريان لسد ترابي وكيفية حساب التدفق فيه بالعربي 
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## al safera (5 يناير 2011)

*ضروووووووووووري*

عندي المتحان بكرا وبدي خطوات رسم شبكات الجريان في السدود الترابية وكيفية حساب التدفق فيها 
ويكون بالعربي والخطوات واضحة 
وعنجد شكرا كتيير لاني محتاجة اله كتيييير


----------



## azzan (30 أبريل 2013)

سلام عليكم مشكور على هذا المعلومات الجميله 
فقط ما عرفت ويش تقصيد باتربه الاغضارية لو سمحت بدي معني بالغه انجليزيه


----------



## Fayez.jo (15 يوليو 2017)

اذا بقدر حدا يفيدني ايش اهم فحوصات التربه التي يجب عملها في السدود الترابيه 
ومشكوريين سلفا


----------



## تاج السرادم (16 يوليو 2017)

شكررررا


----------

